# Nutrition



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2006)

What do you all bring in your jersey and water bottles on longer rides.  I always have some Chocolate GU's in my jersey, at least one bottle of plain water and one bottle with some type of supplement drink...still trying them to see which one I like best,,,,Cytomax has been my fav so far.....


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

On my average rides after work in the summer, around 40 miles with ~2500 feet of climbing I'll bring two watter bottles and a flask of Hammer Gel (by far the best liquid energy I've found yet).

On anything longer than that I'll bring some solid food like a powerbar or granola bar or dried fruit or something.  Anything with dense calories.

I've been meaning to look into some non simple sugar sports drinks (read: nothing produced by gatorade or powerade) to begin taking in one of my bottles, something for electrolyte replenishment but I haven't looked very far yet.  I think Hammer products will be the first I try, I think they have an endurance powder mix.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 23, 2006)

I bring my camel back, usually 3/4 full-mostly for the dog; plus a clif bar or two, then 2-3 packets of GU.  That usually holds me over for the ride.

dave


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah yes, Dave's post reminds me I normally bring my Camelbak when I'm trail riding, I normally only use bottles on the road.

On the rare occasions of a century, and I'm not sure I'll have a place to fill up, I'll bring my Camelbak and two bottles.  The Camelbak is hand for carrying extra food as well, and you forget about it pretty quickly.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2006)

Trails-camelbak
Roads- 2 Water Bottles


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 23, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> Trails-camelbak
> Roads- 2 Water Bottles


ditto


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 23, 2006)

Generally sub-90 minute rides (not warmer than 75°F) one bottle of water & one energy bar or granola bar...up to 2.5-hours one bottle of water, one water-cytomax bottle, an energy bar and granola bar...over 2.5-hour rides I bring money for water purchases, two energy bars, two granola bars, packet of cytomax powder to make one bottle mix per hour, cut-up veggies like carrots & celery, PBJ sandwich, real cheese pieces...I may not consume it all while riding but I have it with me for when finished and cleaning up...


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

Camelback bladder and a couple of CLIFF Bars for my usual ride.  On my hardcore days, a few liquid chocolate gels are needed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2006)

I personally can't stand Gatorade and similar drinks.  They give me a tummy ache. ;-) I started drinking SmartWater during hot Yoga classes (105 degrees and 50% humidity).  Anyway, great product.  Its vapor distilled water and contains electrolytes.  You can find it in most grocery stores these days.

http://www.glaceau.com/


----------



## Marc (Mar 31, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I personally can't stand Gatorade and similar drinks.  They give me a tummy ache. ;-) I started drinking SmartWater during hot Yoga classes (105 degrees and 50% humidity).  Anyway, great product.  Its vapor distilled water and contains electrolytes.  You can find it in most grocery stores these days.
> 
> http://www.glaceau.com/



Most cyclists I know don't use Gatorade or other sugar laden sports drinks.  Too much sugar at once like that will send too much blood to your abdomen to absorb the sugar, plus you'll get a spike in energy and then a hard crash.

Products like HEED and Cytomax rely less on simple sugars like fructose, glucose and sucrose and provide energy with longer chain carbs (cheap: malto dextrin) that will give a sustained energy output, plus electrolyte replenishment.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 31, 2006)

Gatorade isn't too bad if you cut it with at least 50% water...


----------



## Marc (Apr 1, 2006)

True, Charlie, cutting Gatorade will lessen its effects, but it still contains energy only in simple sugar form.  Mixed with water or not, they will still be absorbed much more rapidly to the bloodstream then longer chain carbohydrates will.

For cycling and sustained energy output sports, it really isn't the energy delivery method that is most efficient.


----------



## Skier75 (Apr 1, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Most cyclists I know don't use Gatorade or other sugar laden sports drinks.  Too much sugar at once like that will send too much blood to your abdomen to absorb the sugar, plus you'll get a spike in energy and then a hard crash.
> 
> Products like HEED and Cytomax rely less on simple sugars like fructose, glucose and sucrose and provide energy with longer chain carbs (cheap: malto dextrin) that will give a sustained energy output, plus electrolyte replenishment.



I don't drink Gatorade riding, but when skiing and hiking I like it for a refreshing drink. Guess I don't know too much about the bad sugars??? Never heard of Heed or Cytomax....anyone care to ellaborate on such drinks? I'd be interested in knowing more, as I've been exercising more(ie cardio and the total gym) and trying to loose the belly fat with not a lot of progress. I don't drink gatorade while exercising, I usually drink water.


----------



## Marc (Apr 1, 2006)

They're not "bad" sugars.  They're just simple sugars.  The simplest of all being glucose, then sucrose and fructose in order of lowest to highest complexity.  Fructose is the type of sugar provided by fruits and can be very beneficial especially when eaten in dried fruit or trail mix, etc.  All variations of the sugar molecule.

The reason simple sugars alone aren't as beneficial for use during long duration exertions is because they will be absorbed very rapidly (which sends blood to the abdomen for this purpose) and will give you a short duration of high exertion capability but then you will quickly run out.  Crash off the sugar high.

Professional cyclists will drink high sugar drinks like Coke however they also eat solid foods and drink sports drinks with more complex carbohydrates so they will have no crash.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2006)

Short rides(30-50 miles), usually just water, maybe a powerbar. Longer rides powerbars and Twin Labs Carbo Fuel. Gatorade sux.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Apr 3, 2006)

Most of the scientific info is based on duration, not mileage.  If it's going to be over an hour, you'll need some sort of sugar to replace your glucose levels. What works to accompish this is to each his own. Still, nothing is very conclusive from a science standpoint. I encourage experimenting with multiple products to see what works as it's just different for different people.

 My point:  I did the Leadville 100 on water and a water bottle filled with GU in just over 9 hours, with no cramps, no bonks. I did the Jay Challenge in 7hrs or so and ate a boatload of food in order to just stay afloat. Both have similar vert and hour demands, so it just depends.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris Carmichael has an article in the current Bicycling magazine where he's suggesting power bars & gels based on time...


----------

